# Help With Installing Alarm in Infiniti I35



## turningitred (Mar 1, 2011)

So, I got a new Python Remote Start/Alarm system for my 2002 Infiniti I35. I'm currently trying to figure out how to install it. I have done a fair amount of electrical before, but never quite this complex, nor on a car this new. I'm hoping someone out there has more experience in this and would be willing to help me out along the way? Currently, I'm in the planning, phase, but I'm unsure of how to pair up a fair amount of the wiring. I've looked up quite a few wiring diagrams, but most of them fall short of the full abilities of the alarm system. I do have the installation manual for the system, as well as the electrical manual for my car. I attached a file showing a spreadsheet I've started putting together to match up the various wires. If someone has a wiring diagram that is more complete for the car, or could help me out with my pairings, I'd really appreciate it!







Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Look here... They don't seem to have an I35 but they do have an alarm/start wire list for a 2001 I30.

Infiniti Wiring


----------



## turningitred (Mar 1, 2011)

Raylo said:


> Look here... They don't seem to have an I35 but they do have an alarm/start wire list for a 2001 I30.
> 
> Infiniti Wiring



I had looked at that, but wasn't sure if the different model/year would be close enough. I'll check it out further. Thank you.


----------



## turningitred (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's another question for anyone out there reading.. All of the wiring charts I can find seem to say that the factory alarm arms and disarms by locking and unlocking the car.. Does that mean that the arm/disarm wires from the new alarm can only connect to the lock/unlock wires? Meaning, I can't remote start but the car stay locked?


----------

